# clones/breeding and seeds question...



## papabeach1 (Feb 23, 2009)

every day  so far..  2 buddies of my...  handles large quality of harvest buds..

few time.. I ask them  don't ya mind if I take close look.. they said  go for it.. 

I took the gym bag up to my face where lot of bud nuggets is in it.. and took a big whiff on it.. looking every buds.. all same hairs...   I ask them.. all that nuggets is same strain? they said yup...

so I figured.. ahh.. clones right?   they said yup...   I said  dawg.. lot of clones...

so it pop in my mind..  if someone orders good seeds and grew lot of clones..
had has it breeded by mistake or it happen.. and it has seeds.. is it okay to grow that seeds too? since it came from good quality strain? 

just that   everytime I carry these buds..  it has seeds and its  clones itself..  am I mistaken?   :hubba:


----------



## Mutt (Feb 23, 2009)

sounds like they are using cuttings from hermie genetics. I wouldnt mess with the seeds. prolly hermie traits locked up all over the place.


----------



## papabeach1 (Feb 28, 2009)

I got high from it... if it was hermie I wouldnt get high from it..   am I MISTAKEN?


----------



## Hick (Feb 28, 2009)

you are mistaken.. yes. 
Hermies do produce "smokeables", but they are inferior in quality... and pollute the gene pool.


----------



## papabeach1 (Mar 1, 2009)

UH? 

what if my friend did breed them properly? with clones? is that possible?    I SEE NO BALLS ON THESE BUDS OK?


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Mar 1, 2009)

It would only take one hermie to pollinate the whole crop papa, which would mean that all the seed have hermie genes..


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 1, 2009)

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> UH?
> 
> what if my friend did breed them properly? with clones? is that possible?    I SEE NO BALLS ON THESE BUDS OK?



If a female plant has seeds and it was not pollinated by a male plant, it is a hermie.  Whether or not you can see the balls is immaterial.  Sometimes they are deep within the  bud and you cannot see them.


----------



## papabeach1 (Mar 8, 2009)

I understand that now....

will it be possible for me to use male to breed the clones? 

to make new seed/strain?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 8, 2009)

While it is possible, if these are the clones of the plants that were hermie, you *do not want to use these clones*  to breed seeds.  Also, you will simply be making a cross--there is more to just getting a male and female together to create a new strain...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 8, 2009)

Nice to see you Pappa...I agree with all here:giggle:  dont waste your time with what sounds to have the hermie trait. the seeds from plant will carry the hermie trait as well..now not all plants will go hermie..the chances are more likely then not..so we dont waste time with those..Good luck..and glad to see you still chugging along..take care and be safe my friend


----------



## papabeach1 (Mar 10, 2009)

okay here the new question..

as I see.. breed the man made hermie to female for the first time might get feminize seeds and might have hermie traits after they breed.. which made sense to me..  
so if I has seeds that was crossed. male/female only.. and manage to grow new mother ,  and have lot of  donors already mature..  would it be ok to cross with other strain of males.. to create new strains? off these clones?

to me it's seem still bad idea to deal with man made hermies ?


----------



## Hick (Mar 10, 2009)

......"NO"... what is difficult about understanding, that ANY hermie is going to further promote hermies in ANY subsequent generations. 

..............."HERMIES PROCREATE HERMIES"..........


----------



## papabeach1 (Mar 12, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> ......"NO"... what is difficult about understanding, that ANY hermie is going to further promote hermies in ANY subsequent generations.
> 
> ..............."HERMIES PROCREATE HERMIES"..........


 
yes you are correct, hermies can turn the whole crops to be hermies..

I know that.. look what pez said in other post about "femizined seeds"?  

I was not reefer to "femizined seeds"  

 I WAS SAYING "MALE CROSS TO FEMALE CLONES !!!"
what part did we missed? :holysheep:


----------



## papabeach1 (Mar 12, 2009)

by the way..... those clones from mother that was breed by male/female..I hope I can clear that ...

NOTHING ABOUT FEMINIZED SEEDS THAT WAS FROM SEEDS BANKS OK?


----------

